# Lookin for Players in Surprise/Phoenix, AZ



## Zack2216 (Jan 31, 2005)

Recently moved to Surprise to start college, and was looking for casual players to join. I'm an experienced DM + Player.


----------



## TerraFan (Feb 1, 2005)

A good place to go and meet people and perhaps get into a game is over at Imperial Outpost. They are at 4920 W. Thunderbird Rd, in Glendale.  Its about the most western game store in the Phoenix Metro area.

What all do you like to play?


----------



## swift2plunder (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an openning in a game in NC Phoenix near the 51 and the 101. The game starts at 7 every other Wednesday with dinner beforehand. You'd also be welcome to post to a Yahoo group I run called paq_dnd; there is at least one player from Surprise who is subscribed. 

Chris 
swift2plunder@yahoogroups.com (e-mail) 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/paq_dnd
http://cycalia.legendary.org/index.php/PAQ2


----------

